# who has trained with paul vunak?



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Has anyone here trained with "voo"?

I have done a weekend with him, and would like to talk to others who have.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

No one?


----------



## stickarts (Aug 2, 2003)

sorry! not me!!


----------



## jkdman (Aug 3, 2003)

Not Uncle Voo But Thomas C. Cruse Although I have talked with Voo on a few ocassions


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 3, 2003)

An old member, IFAJKD, trained with him, but I don't know if he's still a member.

Cthulhu


----------



## jkdman (Aug 5, 2003)

He is very good. I have trained with him for 6 years come september. Btw I like your signature.


----------

